# Work shirts



## Oly's Stump (Aug 24, 2009)

I wanted to get some new work shirts and presently I have t-shirts but want to go to a button up shirt. Both long and short sleeve. I also would want to get my name and company name on them with patches or whatever. Anyone have suggestions for a comfortable shirt,ect.


----------



## Beefie (Aug 24, 2009)

Carhartt ,long wearing tuff shirts and pants.

Beefie


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 24, 2009)

I hate cotton shirts for work .. They get sweated up and your wet all day .... Instead I wear Cabela,s Worstolon shirts .. One worstolon shirt will out last 3 or 4 hickory shirts , unless they are BenDavis 50-50 hickory shirts , which are the ones I like if I wear a hickory shirt ..............There are lots of internet companies that will make patches and probably local business around you who will do custom embroidery if you want your company logo put on them ...... I know in Southeast there are several places that do embroidery , so I imagine where you are there are also ....


----------



## slowp (Aug 24, 2009)

*Oh Boy, more fashion stuff!*

Gentle Reader: In this part of the woods, hickory shirts, preferably with a zipper, are the preferred fashion. In the hot weather, they often have the sleeves completely ripped off--We hope it wasn't diarhea that caused this!
Or, we find that a wife beater or standard t-shirt layered underneath can be switched to on a hot day. 

There is a decision to made on short sleeves. Do you want hemmed or the ripped off style? The latter again makes one wonder WHY they were torn off and WHAT was the excess sleeve used for? Sometimes one finds out by traipsing down through the unit. But we won't GO there.

Most little communities and certainly large ones have someone who does embroider on patches. But, I just attended a baby shower where we decorated onesies using fabric pens. That is always an option. 

I customized my hickory shirt by sewing lace along the yoke and on the collar.
You are welcome to copy this if you wish. 

Happy Fashions!


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 24, 2009)

i cannot stand wearing collared shirts to work!they drive me nuts!my preference is good old fruit of the loom white pocketless t's,and in winter jst the same except for maybe an undershirt of either polypropylene or just regular long sleeve long john underneath,i operate on a tight budget!also i typically have a large blotch insignia just over my right shoulder blade from either excess bar oil from a messy fill up,or full tank logo all the way down the back of my t,from neglecting to properly secure those new p.o.s.flip caps on stihls these days:bang:


----------



## rngrchad (Aug 24, 2009)

cintas, ####ies, wrangler.


----------



## rngrchad (Aug 24, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> cintas, ####ies, wrangler.



hmmm...my censored word is: d i c k i e s


----------



## Shagbark (Aug 24, 2009)

CINTAS is the way to go. You lease the shirts and pants with custom logo, they launder and press them AND replace the damaged, stained, torn clothing at no extra cost to you. Somewhere around $50 per month is what I paid. Tax write-off with your logo. Check with your accountant.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 25, 2009)

slowp said:


> Do you want hemmed or the ripped off style?



Shirts with the sleeves ripped off are quite fashionable in my area! Of course you would want matching accessories*.

Then I'm not good at sewing, so I take my stuff to a local sewing lady. I bought chaps where you thread a belt through the loops, but the loops would slip and bunch up - not go around like it should.

So I took my dirty oil soaked chaps to the sewing lady so she could sew on velcro (and I wouldn't need a belt)...

She saw me walk in to her spotlessly clean sewing shop with those dirty chaps and gave me a VERY severe look. (The look women give you when you have been working on your truck, then wash your hands using those little round balls of soap in the bathroom) I felt like I was back in school and did something naughty!

Anyway she spread newspaper on her table for me to place my chaps on, then said she could do what I wanted. I picked them up a week later and they work great! For the next pair of chaps I had done, I took them in new and clean. The lady looked pleased with me.

Anyway my advice would be to WASH your shirt before you take it to the sewing lady to have the lace sewed on around the collar!

*Matching accessories for sleeveless shirts...


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 25, 2009)

I wear d i c k i e s everyday. They are the only shirt that I can wear for 3 or 4 years and not fall apart.


----------



## slowp (Aug 25, 2009)

If you can run a saw, you should be able to run a sewing machine. The manly machine is the old treadle, but it requires you to run the treadle with your feet, and guide the fabric with your hands, and that takes a bit of coordination.

You can get an electric one. Then once you figure out how to thread it, and you'll probably need reading glasses for that, you only have to worry about whether it is in forward or reverse--the basic machine that is. Lace is pretty easy to sew on. I bought some harder stuff, it also had little pearls to deal with and those hung up on the presser foot. So, the pockets didn't get lacy pearly decor. 

Had I been able to find a different foot for the machine, the pearls would not have hung up. But such is life.


----------



## mile9socounty (Aug 25, 2009)

Hickory shirts, short sleeved, long sleeved, cut off sleeves, ripped off sleeves, normal cotton t shirt underneath. Thats about the norm for what I wear in the fall - spring.


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 25, 2009)

slowp said:


> If you can run a saw, you should be able to run a sewing machine. The manly machine is the old treadle, but it requires you to run the treadle with your feet, and guide the fabric with your hands, and that takes a bit of coordination.
> 
> You can get an electric one. Then once you figure out how to thread it, and you'll probably need reading glasses for that, you only have to worry about whether it is in forward or reverse--the basic machine that is. Lace is pretty easy to sew on. I bought some harder stuff, it also had little pearls to deal with and those hung up on the presser foot. So, the pockets didn't get lacy pearly decor.
> 
> Had I been able to find a different foot for the machine, the pearls would not have hung up. But such is life.


you must have a theme going with the lace,pearls,pink,etc...i have seen your saw with the fairys and whatnot, this all must add to your ensemble?should we expect to see you on the runway anytime soon?derek zoolander who?haha,couldnt help myself,you got some good posts!


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 25, 2009)

Lately it has seemed like a good idea not to get run over by a big yellow machine. I have taken to wearing orange or lime green. Most of these t-shirts are a synthetic material that is a magnet for stickers. (Madsen's orange tees are cotton.) Still, I have not been run over yet.

Otherwise it a hickory shirt over some sort of undershirt.


----------



## SURDO (Aug 26, 2009)

Ben Davis is defiantly the most commonly worn around here. Also hooded sweatshirts with the sleeves cut off at a little below the elbow.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 26, 2009)

*No Hoods in the brush !!*

No hoods in the brush .. Hoods are for fishin boats .... They have different things to worry about . We need parefriel vision I've made green chocker dogs cut the hood off brand new H H rain gear .............No Hoods ! About a hundred times worse than leavin the cuff in your riggin pants ..or wearin a belt ..


----------



## slowp (Aug 26, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> No hoods in the brush .. Hoods are for fishin boats .... They have different things to worry about . We need parefriel vision I've made green chocker dogs cut the hood off brand new H H rain gear .............No Hoods ! About a hundred times worse than leavin the cuff in your riggin pants ..or wearin a belt ..



Hoods are acceptable when working underneath equipment. The sweatshirt ones provide a little bit of padding for your head, and all keep hair a little bit cleaner.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 26, 2009)

Every kid in high school wears a hooded shirt. 100o outside and the gang banger wannabees have their hood up. In class they try to wear their hood up. Some teachers let them wear their hood up because it is a racial/pride thing. ( The hood is worn up to disguise them from the police. If dad does it then it is OK if the kids do it.) I like the feel of a hoody but I seldom wear the hood up. It is indeed good for keeping the hair clean when working up the dirty side of equipment.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 27, 2009)

If I had someone on the crew wearin a hood , he would either take it off , cut it off or wear it off thejob immediately .!!!...... I don,t even wear a hood @ 35 below zero F when I,m in the brush .. If you are mechanicin . your not loggin do what you want , not my business .... I ain't packin someone out because they thot it was cool ... Enough stuff can get you with out intentionally wearin blinders !!!! 

.
. I,m not mean either , just no room for that foolishness .. I,ve worked with lots of guys who had 2 foot long hair , A number of them were alot better hands than I am , but they always kept their hair in a pony tail and it was a total non issue ............. Be like some guy showin up to set pukes with his pants fallin off because he thot it was cool to look like he wants to be sodomized ...............yuk ..... Down the road MF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 27, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> ...like some guy showin up to set pukes with his pants fallin off because he thot it was cool...



I've read a few posts on construction type forums where some new hire will show up with his pants half falling off. And the work requires climbing ladders all day, etc.

They get sent home with a quickness. If it wasn't for all the OSHA rules, insurance, lawyers, etc., might be interesting to let them try to work and learn a lesson or two...


----------



## mile9socounty (Aug 27, 2009)

SURDO said:


> Ben Davis is defiantly the most commonly worn around here. Also hooded sweatshirts with the sleeves cut off at a little below the elbow.



Well each to their own in pissing matches. Sometimes I will wear a hood when I cut with a saw. Sometimes not. Just depends on how early in the morning is and if I'm warmed up or not. Normally after about half an hour running saw. The sweatshirt comes off and it just a hickory over a thinner long sleeved shirt. The only problem with wearing a hood with a hard hat. Hard hat likes to fall off. 

On a second note. Don't forget about the V cuts in the front of the sweater. Got to be able to reach in them hickory pockets for the smokes.


----------



## SURDO (Aug 27, 2009)

People hardly ever have their hoods on their heads except for maybe some guys down in the sticks setting. I wear a hooded sweatshirt almost everyday that i go out and cut. Im not wearing the hood underneath my tin looking like a doushe and i dont think i probably look like a thug gangster since i dont think the homies wear Prison Blues and red spenders


----------



## Wishie22 (Aug 29, 2009)

slowp said:


> Gentle Reader: In this part of the woods, hickory shirts, preferably with a zipper, are the preferred fashion. In the hot weather, they often have the sleeves completely ripped off--We hope it wasn't diarhea that caused this!
> Or, we find that a wife beater or standard t-shirt layered underneath can be switched to on a hot day.
> 
> There is a decision to made on short sleeves. Do you want hemmed or the ripped off style? The latter again makes one wonder WHY they were torn off and WHAT was the excess sleeve used for? Sometimes one finds out by traipsing down through the unit. But we won't GO there.



On a hot day when the sweat is dripping in your eye, a sleeve can be slipped on your head to help as a sweat band (skull cap). The other sleeve used to wipe off the face, rag on the saw, or emergency TP (as stated above).

It's when a man walks out with a half shirt (bottom belly exposed) or no shirt, you just know he had a rough day.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 30, 2009)

2dogs said:


> Every kid in high school wears a hooded shirt. 100o outside and the gang banger wannabees have their hood up. In class they try to wear their hood up. Some teachers let them wear their hood up because it is a racial/pride thing. ( The hood is worn up to disguise them from the police. If dad does it then it is OK if the kids do it.) I like the feel of a hoody but I seldom wear the hood up. It is indeed good for keeping the hair clean when working up the dirty side of equipment.



Yeah I don't understand why people do that, I can't wear a sweatshirt while working unless it's 20 degrees or less.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 30, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Yeah I don't understand why people do that, I can't wear a sweatshirt while working unless it's 20 degrees or less.



You will see alot of hoodies worn backward. Those guys flip the hood up when they are smoking crack. Kids wear it that way now.


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 30, 2009)

when the weather turns cold i use a motorcycle style under the helmet bavaclava made by turtle fur,one type is just thin enough i can still wear my tin cap securely even in the brush,it is breathable dissapates sweat very well and plenty warm for this region,not very often does it get below zero degrees f.here,i do not like hoodies too many blind spots


----------



## slowp (Aug 30, 2009)

Wishie22 said:


> It's when a man walks out with a half shirt (bottom belly exposed) or no shirt, you just know he had a rough day.



Goodness. I've seen one guy START the day with such shirt. Must've been a roadside emergency. 

I've got tender ears, so when it gets cold, I dig out my fleece headbands. Most are colors that do not clash with the orange hardhat and vest. The latter is important.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 30, 2009)

2dogs said:


> You will see alot of hoodies worn backward. Those guys flip the hood up when they are smoking crack. Kids wear it that way now.



I guess you would have to be smokin crack to wear a hoodie in 100 degree weather.


----------



## hammerlogging (Aug 30, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> I guess you would have to be smokin crack to wear a hoodie in 100 degree weather.



Thats a chicken or egg question I think.


----------



## ckliff (Aug 30, 2009)

i like the lime green cotton Ts. the problem i have is smelling so darn bad by the end of the day. and if it was a sycamore i was working on... the wife wants to hose me off before i get in the house...

So, here is the solution i came up with & seems to be working: after washing Ts i soak them in a mild chlorine bleach solution, wring them out, hang to dry. seems to beat back the odor-causing bacteria all day.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 30, 2009)

Quite the discussion on fashion we got here .. as far as hoods go , just ask yourself if you would want to get in a fight with the hood up .. and when you say No figgure out why ..... You want to get yourself smashed , whinedoner .. I wouldn,t pack you out ............. Course , if I was runnin the crew , I would tramp you if you kept using one .......


----------



## slowp (Aug 30, 2009)

ckliff said:


> i like the lime green cotton Ts. the problem i have is smelling so darn bad by the end of the day. and if it was a sycamore i was working on... the wife wants to hose me off before i get in the house...
> 
> So, here is the solution i came up with & seems to be working: after washing Ts i soak them in a mild chlorine bleach solution, wring them out, hang to dry. seems to beat back the odor-causing bacteria all day.



Doesn't that ruin the color?


----------



## ckliff (Aug 30, 2009)

slowp said:


> Doesn't that ruin the color?



hasnt yet... though i am still in the first days of smelling better...


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hickory... sleeves in winter... ripped off sleeves for summer. 

Gary


----------



## SURDO (Sep 1, 2009)

I cant help but laugh at the internet forum tough guys. Im sorry


----------



## Gologit (Sep 1, 2009)

SURDO said:


> I cant help but laugh at the internet forum tough guys. Im sorry



Hmmmmm....laughing might not be a good idea. I know personally some of the people on here...and some of them _are_ tough. Some of them are so tough that they take great care _not_ to seem tough.

Come to our GTG next year and you'll see.


----------



## slowp (Sep 1, 2009)

But if you go, bring nice clothes to wear while sawing. 

I think the hickory shirt should be the formal style at GTGs, hemmed. Hoodies should be black.


----------



## ckliff (Sep 1, 2009)

Somebody needs to post a pic of the "hickory" shirt. Never heard of it before.


----------



## slowp (Sep 1, 2009)

The faller on the left has the long sleeved, formal hickory shirt on. 







Here is the fabric of the hickory shirt.


----------



## SURDO (Sep 1, 2009)

I would love to come to the GTG and meet some folks. Im not really too concerned about anyone being too tough.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 1, 2009)

slowp said:


> The faller on the left has the long sleeved, formal hickory shirt on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That tree there looks a little rough.


----------



## slowp (Sep 1, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> That tree there looks a little rough.



Well, it isn't anymore. It was a survivor of the 1919 fires, but had a shaky top so couldn't be worked around safely. It is now decomposing, giving back to the land, etc. etc. The guy in the hickory shirt had it in his strip.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 1, 2009)

That's good, nurse logs are good for regenerating the trees.


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 1, 2009)

during the warm months, i sweat too much to wear cotton.

polyester t's for me. if i'm in poison ivy, a long sleeved shirt goes over, unbuttoned.

in cool season a t-shirt and a wool shirt over.


----------



## Jaredm (Sep 1, 2009)

No one has mentioned the stanfields yet?


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 1, 2009)

ckliff said:


> Somebody needs to post a pic of the "hickory" shirt. Never heard of it before.



I'm wearin' one in my avatar...

<--------

Gary


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 17, 2009)

Anyone have one of those quilt lined hickory shirts?


----------

